# Camtrip Bobcat Cages / Traps... thoughts?



## El Gato Loco

Anyone else out there using these Bobcat cages? Have been looking at these and a couple of others and would appreciate any and all feedback.

I plan to be trapping, and probably moving out west soon and cages are going to be my only option. I am looking for an easy to transport solution and these nest together which I like.

Here's the link:

http://www.cagingbobcats.com/index.php?page=13

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> Anyone else out there using these Bobcat cages? Have been looking at these and a couple of others and would appreciate any and all feedback.
> 
> I plan to be trapping, and probably moving out west soon and cages are going to be my only option. I am looking for an easy to transport solution and these nest together which I like.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.cagingbobcats.com/index.php?page=13
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Cat has made some beautiful cages so I'm sure he'll get a hold of you, their pretty pricey!!


----------



## catcapper

Chris---Schroeder makes a good cage trap and everyone tries to copy that design. Its a good trap, and will catch cats.

The fella that has cagingbobcats.com name is Mercer Lawing and he's got a good rep too. I've never used any of his traps so this info is just from my cat trapp'in experince and no hands on (his traps) knowledge.

I started build'in cage traps a loooong time ago before I had a computer to click on a picture and copy someone elses design. It took alot of trial and error to figure out what was junk and didn't work for bobcats and what would lock'em up.

Guess what I finally came up with?---you got it---a cage trap that looks the same as Lawing's traps or the late Mr. Yancy's cages. We aren't talk'in about cage traps that catch all kinds of critters, were talk'in cag'in cats. A good cat cage has certain features---guillotine style door---long,low pan to avoid stepover, and good height to keep from forcing the cat down.

Anyhow, I'll shut up---I could ramble on and on about cages---But---If I was gonna buy cage traps---I would probaly buy Lawings traps because they ARE a bobcat trap. I would get a few of his 3 pack sets since I'm not crazy about the 8" wide traps.

I get a chuckle when I hear the word "Camtrip". Cam triggers have been around for a long time but its a catchy name for marketing. I hope Mercer sells a million of them---they look like really good cage traps.

P.S.---I think the pan should be moved 3" towards the rear of the cage-----------------------------Bye.


----------



## wilded

Catcapper if it is not a secret I would sure like to see a picture of your cage traps and how you make your latch. If not I understand. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco

wilded said:


> Catcapper if it is not a secret I would sure like to see a picture of your cage traps and how you make your latch. If not I understand. ET


\

He actually just sent me a picture over last week that he had taken with his camera. I've attached it here.









Nice, eh?


----------



## wilded

Chris I hope the pictures I took of you and your deer are better than that.


----------



## On a call

Or you could move to where foot holds are allowed. Cats traps idea is solid and if that is what I had to use, use it.


----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> \
> 
> He actually just sent me a picture over last week that he had taken with his camera. I've attached it here.
> 
> View attachment 1318
> 
> 
> Nice, eh?


 That's the trouble with running shots, their really hard to focus and shoot at the same time!! HA!!!


----------



## On a call

Ahhh come on guys you are goofing with Chris here....let me show you the photo....


----------



## El Gato Loco

Any more thoughts on cages with the season coming up? I own cages from all of these guys, but looking for more feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## DesertGhost

Here is my opinion on the cages. Mercer builds a great cage, and it catches cats plain and simple. Bob Small also builds a great cage. Both sets of cages will put fur in your shed. now there are a few things I dont like about both cages.

Mercers cages are 36 inches long, it doesnt really matter, but I personally like a little longer cage. I dont like the swing latch for the doors.

Bobs cages are heavy, especially when you get that forth cage in the cluster. I do like the spring type lock that bob has.

Either way, they are both good cages and will catch cats.


----------



## youngdon

DG...Good to see you back !


----------



## DesertGhost

Im glad to be back. I tell ya, been busy getting stuff done with the house, and to go trapping. just havent had much time to get on all the forums. I will be on and off over the next few months with trapping season.


----------

